# 24 Day 5 (Season 5 - OAD 3/13/06) 7:00pm - 8:00pm *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Bring on the solutions to the gas problem....

{ updating as I watch }

Nice, at least 30 minutes for the CRT (Chemical Response Team) to get there (led by Curtis).

How nice that the Atropine and gas masks aren't in convene-Eeeee-ent spots.

C. Thomas Howell (still barely recognizable) steps up to help Chloe with the grief counseling. Clinical psychologist, just what Chloe needs.

{ side tracked for a bit... Entertainment Weekly I believe had the mention/nod to Edgar, who had previously lost his momma in a prior year.... This year it's Edgar himself }

Meanwhile Lynn (Rudy / Hobbit) tells Mr. Redshirt that it was all his fault. Now we for sure know that Lynn is still alive...

Tony is another bad-arse with the sleeper hold.. used on the doc, as Tony makes the obvious move to go after Christopher Anderson. Tony gets the chance to get even, but will he make the right move and get Robocop (Anderson) to give up the info while he's nicely drugged up? Jack certainly hopes so and tries to talk him down....

Classic Jack / Tony - Tony opts to give Jack a chance, but he cautions that he needs to *hurry up*. I'm guessing Tony will get his chance at Robocop after he gives up that silly password that is locked so deeply inside "Murphy's head."

Now we have the Veep (Mr. Gung Ho) out for Martial law again... I'm still thinking about who the Veep reminds me of... Maybe this: 










> Dr.Zbignew Brzezinski, Former National Security Adviser to President Carter


Looks like Chloe is back to her normal b1tch1ness level and normal confidence lacking self. Maybe they need to give her an M-16 and turn her back into a female Rambo again...

Back on track now, Chloe responds to the alarm after Jack "jacks up" C. Thomas... The seals are breaking down (well d'uh, who couldn't see that coming from a million miles away...)

Novick actually seems to be working with the First Lady to help keep things straight back at the retreat. Now he pumps up the First Lady's ego to get the results he (and the country) apparently needs. Is it too late to stop the Veep?

Jack starts working on the ventilation issue and a plan on what to do...

CRT - where or where are you? Oh, wait, at least 30 minutes out (still? sure seems that way)

Now we hear Jack talk about holding his breath for a long time (nah, not that long... but more than a few mins it seems).

How convenient that there was a false wall. The seals are already 80% gone and they still have 20 minutes? Really, nice amount of time to get something done.

Back from the commercials... Jack's making his way through the ventilation shafts and other inner-workings of the CTU facility to get to the goal... hold your breat time, with the clocking showing 30 mins already gone from the hour... { nice use of the clock there to set us up and remind us of how long Jack is holding his breath... }

Seasame Street's Count would love tonite's episode as Chloe talks about the 86% degradation of the seals....

Jack signals Chloe, but it's too quickly... he can't get to the computer in time, so he signaled too quickly and a new plan is needed.

Hmmm, Lynn maybe getting his chance to save the day? Directly above the holding room... Looks like Mr. Redshirt in the room wants to wimp out, but Rudy wants to be the hero. Hmmm, didn't the previews tell us someone was gonna make the ultimate sacrifice? Give Rudy the ball...

{ The clock is back, and so are the silly commercials.... }

{ The clock returns again for a bit, as we get back from commercials... }

Hmm, I'm not a math genius, but we went from 80% to 86% damned fast before, wouldn't that put us around 95% or more at this point... no numbers again yet as Chloe talks to Kim for a bit. Nice touch, Chloe tells Kim (when asked how she is doing) that she watched her best friend die (best friend referring to Edgar).

Back to the holding area, Redshirt is on the phone with his family, basically saying good bye. Will Redshirt somehow survive by some miracle as Rudy makes the dash for it.... A knowing nod as Rudy takes a big gulp of air and makes the run through the contaminated area to stop the evil computer program.. now he makes his way back to the holding area where Lynn and Redshirt take a few breaths of air and think they are ok only to watch themselves succumb to the gas. Nice twitching effect for the hobbit here. Almost the deserved results for Mr. "I lost my keycard and didn't report it until it was too late," but you do feel sorry for the Redshirt...

Jack realizes that Henderson won't ever give up the info, and tells Chloe to get back on track on crackin' those files.

Hmm, a Kim and Jack moment where Kim admits that whenever she is around people die and something horrible happens. Yup, it's all you Blondie, all your fault. Perhaps if you switched to that Girl Next Door mode, things wouldn't be sooooo bad for you.

{ Clock is back again... darn, lots of commercials tonite }

{ Hmmm, while the commercials are on, I'm wondering why the former Ms. Socket Rocket, Kim Bauer, can't be involved in helping to crack the security on Henderson's files?! oh, yeah, I forget, cause she's a frackin' idiot... }

{ Hmm, another commercial for Unan1mous - the new FOX reality/game show -- perhaps the FOX suits should mix up Unan1mous with 24 and use the Centox on the contestants if they can't come to a decision before the money is all gone in that game?     }

{ Argh! still more commercials... I really ought to think harder about waiting for the DVDs next year.... }

Back at the compound... Novick and the First Lady are working on President Waffle/Wimpy. Still trying to prevent an illegal order for martial law. The First Lady tells Logan that Hal Gardner (the Veep) is using him. Logan tears up and tells his Mrs. that he doesn't want to lose her...

Bierko is trying to get the schematics he needs for the next target. A call is made to an Amazonian type that seems to be about ready to kill someone.

Karen Hayes from Homeland Security is on the way with a core team. Buchanon realizes he may be replaced quickly. As Hayes says, CTU is no longer an entity... Gardners people (at least it seems that way, unless *it's the German group*) look like they're taking over.

The seals are lifted. Jack tells C. Thomas to take Kim and get outta town. (Outta the show forever please?? Nah, the writers wouldn't be so kind to us, would they?)

Jack is on his way to Tony. Henderson is in a coma. Tony is 'done waiting...'

Here comes Jack, but Tony knocks out the interrogator...

Still a few seconds left tonite, but can Tony do it... he's thinking about it, but unfortunately Robocop's circuitry kicks back in just in time to turn the needle back on Tony... Robo got the gun and he's on the loose....

And here we get the "I need help!!!" that showed up in the previews before this episode. It's for Jack who is holding Tony and apparently has completely forgotten about Henderson (Robocop) for a bit as he gets away at least temporarily.

And with that, another hour closes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

People are dropping like flies -- and Kim's still alive. There's no justice in the world. 

So who's Colette? Why not Naked Mandy?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Preview spoilers coming... not about the coming events, but about some seemingly minor personnel seen in the preview, and already shown briefly at one point tonite...



Spoiler



Hmm, that guy in the spoiler threatening to kill someone at the end of the preview, and seen for a few seconds tonite looked a lot like Baltar from the new Battlestar Galatica... I know it's not, but the image fits well for a separated at birth contest



--

One more important comment!

Paired up with all new PRISON BREAK next week!

yeah bayyyyybee! FOX drama/action shows will pwnz Monday nites for the rest of the season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And Jack sends Kim out of town.

DOESN'T HE KNOW THERE ARE MOUNTAIN LIONS OUT THERE?!?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

That was much more intense than I thought it'd be. I really couldn't take it when the guard was talking to his daughter.


----------



## sackman (Sep 3, 2005)

bdowell said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that guy in the spoiler threatening to kill someone at the end of the preview, and seen for a few seconds tonite looked a lot like Baltar from the new Battlestar Galatica... I know it's not, but the image fits well for a separated at birth contest


It's actually the same actor who played Desmond on Lost. I guess we now know where he ran off to.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

At least this will finally realign the 24 universe with the real universe, apparently, with Jack working for Homeland Security rather than the non-existent CTU.

Who the heck is Jack yelling for? Everyone's dead!

At least Kim realized the toxic combination of her and her dad results in people dying...

Oh, yeah, I love what was on the laptop that anonymous bad chick had... it was clearly Google Earth.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

You bastards! You killed Tony!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Who the heck is Jack yelling for? Everyone's dead!


I was presuming others had entered the building, prior to Jack entering the room there were men with carts in flack jackets...

Air Conditioning! Why hadn't I thought of that!

Possible Spoiler alert:


Spoiler



Sure, place a canister in the middle of a block, possibly take out 200k... Vent gas out of the CTU using A/C (Where else would it go?) that's AOK...


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Or is he?

If he is... it sucks that he didn't get a Silent Clock. I guess Lynn was too new to get one also; even though he did save the day.

I was thinking the same thing, Sully. Venting nerve gas into the air... what could possibly go wrong? 

Here's another nitpick (yeah, I know, so easy to do with 24)... wouldn't Jack's hoodie be exposed?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought of that, too, Cheery. Stupid Edgar gets the silent clock but not Tony? Hell, after what Lynn did he deserves it more than Edgar.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, Tony is a five year veteren of the show. If Edgar gets a silent clock and he doesn't, then Tom is pissed!


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

Um...this whole thing was Lynn's fault. Let him die with a parade, for all I care.

The security guard though, he deserved a silent clock.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Let's see... So... You're designing this facility and determine that only certain areas need to be sealed off in the event of an airborne attack. Luckily these four rooms are the ones that end up having your main characters... but as you're designing these rooms with nifty slide in seals that seal off glass doors (What about the top and bottom?) while having the ability to report their status to your computer system (What exactly is 89% seals?) and attached corridors that happen to be pressurized, don't you think you'd maybe store some gas masks within these rooms?


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I don't think Tony is dead. He would have gotten the silent clock. Plus we didn't see his face. I'm sure he'll be near death.. saved... and then make a remarkable recovery in 2-3 hours.

And Chloe was in rare form tonight... she didn't need to breath, she just had to return to her "inner smart ass" to make things all right in the world.

Now excuse me while I cut a hole through a false wall in my room and head up to bed through the ventilation shaft.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TiVaholic said:


> The security guard though, he deserved a silent clock.


You wear a red shirt to work, you deserve what you get.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

OK the below is spoilers for future stuff.....

DO not read it if you do not want to see something about future episodes....



Spoiler



I was so curious if Tony was going to die. I checked IMDB and it shows him appearing in future episodes....
hopefully he isnt dead yet....

ht tp://www.imdb.com/name/nm0076167/filmoseries#tt0285331


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SullyND said:


> Let's see... So... You're designing this facility and determine that only certain areas need to be sealed off in the event of an airborne attack. Luckily these four rooms are the ones that end up having your main characters... but as you're designing these rooms with nifty slide in seals that seal off glass doors (What about the top and bottom?) while having the ability to report their status to your computer system (What exactly is 89% seals?) and attached corridors that happen to be pressurized, don't you think you'd maybe store some gas masks within these rooms?


Oh, yeah, I love that design philosophy. Lets design a building that can be sealed in the event of a gas attack... then put outside said sealed area the ONLY critical supplies they have and that are required to surive.

These are the kind of people that would lock the only keys to a safe inside the safe.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, they only have a freakin' week between episodes to come up with the next one .

Can't you feel the tension and aggravation the writers have to go through to pull all this together?

Technical accuracy be darned.

heh heh


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

Ugh. 

OK, so you can hold your breath and not get killed. But you can't hold your breath and walk outside? 

Need a couple extra breaths? Got a plastic trash can liner handy?

Why didn't the toxin stick to Jack's clothes? 

Everyone should be stripping naked as they exit CTU and being scrubbed down by decon.

Oh yeah, and all of the other stuff about gas masks, venting to the outside world, seals that report their integrity (captain, the shields canna take it anymor!)


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

zync said:


> Ugh.
> 
> OK, so you can hold your breath and not get killed. But you can't hold your breath and walk outside?


I ws thinking the same thing. Maybe they couldn't open the doors to the outside since it was locked down?? Anyway, this was my least favorite episode so far this season.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought it would've been better if Linn had made the sacrifice himself without having that red shirt in the room with him.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Random thoughts:

The great line from the red shirt: "I can breathe!".
Dont you just wonder if the first lady is in cohoots with the VP?
I was waiting for Kim to take over for Chloe.
Wanna bet martial law prevents Kim from leaving town!
Who's the new guy from homeland security that wants total control?

I have other thoughts but cant say because they are based upon unannounced characters.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

So Sam Gamgee jumps on the grenade, saves the platoon, but brings a redshirt along for the ride.

He better not be dead. The lack of silent clock REALLY pissed me off if he is. Perhaps the soul patch died but Tony LIVES.

We shall see. Maybe the entirety of next week will be a silent clock.

Greg


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

Some people are saying they think Tony was taken out too quickly and that he didn't go out "right."

But Palmer was on the show for just as long, and his death was immensely quick, too. Although people were shocked, people here didn't seem disappointed. 

What's the difference?


----------



## sackman (Sep 3, 2005)

PacMan3000 said:


> Some people are saying they think Tony was taken out too quickly and that he didn't go out "right."
> 
> But Palmer was on the show for just as long, and his death was immensely quick, too. Although people were shocked, people here didn't seem disappointed.
> 
> What's the difference?


Palmers death setup the season, Tony's seemed tacked on purely for shock value. We'll see.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

By the way, with Robo-Traitor's miraculous recovery, I can see where Jack got it! He must have trained him well.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I've just returned to 24 this season after abandoning it early in season 3. Gotta love Jack Bauer, but the technical and plot holes on this show make Battlestar Gallactica's writers look like Mensa candidates. How can I like it so much? The suspense is so well done such that emotion overides reason. Gotta cut down those boring scenes with President Nixon II though.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That was much more intense than I thought it'd be. I really couldn't take it when the guard was talking to his daughter.


The heck with that, I couldn't stand watching him and especially Lynn's death throes! :down: That was just a bit too graphic for me.

Kim says people are always dying when she's near her Dad. I was screaming "_YOU'RE_ USUALLY THE REASON PEOPLE DIE, YOU BIMBO!"

Cheryl


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved it when the security guard called Lynn out about the keycard. I think he said everything we've been saying here!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Kim said something to Chloe like "I'm sorry about your friend", meaning Edgar. Didn't Kim _know_ Edgar from when she was working at CTU? Or was that before he came along?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, Kim wasn't around last season, that's when Edgar came in.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe this as addressed in the past threads but how did the hobbit get back in CTU after he got mugged and his card was stolen?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ihatecable said:


> Maybe this as addressed in the past threads but how did the hobbit get back in CTU after he got mugged and his card was stolen?


No, it was never addressed, and it's a darn good question.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Where was Curtis coming from that it takes him 30 MINUTES to get to CTU?? Portland? 
Maybe it was traffic?
Maybe he got lost?
Maybe he stopped for a burger?
Jack would've been there in 5 minutes, tops.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> Where was Curtis coming from that it takes him 30 MINUTES to get to CTU?? Portland?
> Maybe it was traffic?
> Maybe he got lost?
> Maybe he stopped for a burger?
> Jack would've been there in 5 minutes, tops.


Curtis may be a cool dude.

He may be one bad mother shut your mouth.

But he's no Jack Bauer.


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Wanna bet martial law prevents Kim from leaving town!


Not only will the declaration of martial law prevent Kim from leaving town, but it'll coincidentally trap her in the exact location where the terrorists are planning to release the nerve gas.

And as a separate matter, shouldn't Dr. Breathe have lost his license to practice for dating a patient?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Well it looks like the end of 24 after this season.. I'd say Jack gets killed off at the end. As long as Kim is dead first I don't mind.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You bastards! You killed Tony!


flip it around...

oh my god, they killed tony! you bastards!!! 

All I know, if Jack Bauer was my dad, I would be thinking I had the coolest baddest father on the planet, especially if I could see him in action like that. He rescues me from being kidnapped... who else can say, "My dad is gonna find me, and when he does, he's going to kill you." He saves the world from terrorists. And he can hold his breath for over 2 minutes in stressful situations in the presence of Syntox Nerve Gas. Kim does not appreciate at all what she has!!! :up:


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Are we taking bets as to whether any of the new DHS people are 1) YAM (yet another mole) or 2) working either for or with the terrorists to assist them with releasing the rest of the gas?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Well it looks like the end of 24 after this season.. I'd say Jack gets killed off at the end. As long as Kim is dead first I don't mind.


What makes you say this? Just because Jack Bauer is dead doesn't mean they couldn't bring in someone else? Chuck Norris, perhaps?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

DRobbins said:


> Not only will the declaration of martial law prevent Kim from leaving town, but it'll coincidentally trap her in the exact location where the terrorists are planning to release the nerve gas.
> 
> And as a separate matter, shouldn't Dr. Breathe have lost his license to practice for dating a patient?


A: only if he was reported for misconduct and found to have used his position to take advantage of her. he could easily have started dating her after he discharged her. And if there is no complaint, then there is no wrongdoing.

B: He told Jack he was offended or appalled that Jack would think he would take advantage of her... so I took that to mean they weren't dating.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Well it looks like the end of 24 after this season.. I'd say Jack gets killed off at the end. As long as Kim is dead first I don't mind.


Keifer is on record as saying he doesn't envision Jack Bauer to be the star of the show forever. They could easily find new heroes, and new cities for that matter, and continue the series.

24: Las Vegas; naked Mandy poses as a stripper............


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> B: He told Jack he was offended or appalled that Jack would think he would take advantage of her... so I took that to mean they weren't dating.


I interpreted that as him stating that his intentions were honorable, that he wasn't taking advantage of her youth and naivete, not that they weren't romantically involved. You could be right, of course, but that wasn't the way it came off to me.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't get why the Hobbit and guard just stayed in that room after fixing the computer. They should have tried to make it to the door and get out, or Chloe could have instructed them to a vent/room that would have the clean air the soonest. The other thing that they could have done is find a bathroom and breathe through the sink. if you can clear the water out of the drain trap you can breathe air, sewer air, but clean air that contains oxygen none the less.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

What bugs me is, it looks like there will be yet another "hostile takeover" of CTU. Admittedly, in the real world, the CTU people would have been fired for incompetance years ago, but every time they put someone else in charge, they're even WORSE!! The dearly departed Hobbit being just the latest example.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

My god, I had more eye rolling moments in this episode than any in 24 history. There's just no way to suspend disbelief with this much ridiculous stuff happening. I wish they would try to make it just a little bit believable.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

gchance said:


> So Sam Gamgee jumps on the grenade, saves the platoon, but brings a redshirt along for the ride.
> 
> He better not be dead. The lack of silent clock REALLY pissed me off if he is. Perhaps the soul patch died but Tony LIVES.
> 
> ...


There's an article in the L.A. Times this morning about all of the characters getting killed off in TV shows lately (24, of course, is the body-count leader). It implies that Tony really has moved on...but if that's really the case, he really should have had a silent clock. Definite disrespect.

The article also mentions that Carlos Bernard (Tony) has been told by fans who saw him in a restaurant recently: "Edgar better not really be dead!".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

What kind of sensors can tell that a seal is 86% corroded. WTF is that?
With all the technological miracles they consistently pull out of their arses, they can't kill an HVAC program on another computer?
Wouldn't the area around CTU be evacuated by now? You're telling me they can't vent the gas out yet?
Chloe can open and close and seal and clear rooms, but they can't unlock a few doors so the Hobbit and the Red Shirt can hold their breath and dash for an exit? Or let them run for the friggin' gas masks, they're already in a contaminated area. 
Is _everyone _ from Season 1 that isn't named Jack or Kim dead now?
What is this creating an early post and then editing in all the details so it shows up first? Just go with the conversation. Don't force it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> who else can say, "My dad is gonna find me, and when he does, he's going to kill you."


Well, anybody can say that. It's just that in most cases it would be hyperbole, not understatement.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, anybody can say that. It's just that in most cases it would be hyperbole, not *understatement*.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Who's the new guy from homeland security that wants total control?


He seems real sinister to me. I don't know why, but I think he's illegitimate (that is, a mole).


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Malibyte said:


> It implies that Tony really has moved on...but if that's really the case, he really should have had a silent clock. Definite disrespect.


Not really. Tony didn't go out heroically, his final act was selfish and let a major bad guy go free.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Per the Fox website - Tony is dead ... http://www.fox.com/24/character/ta.htm


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

hefe said:


> What is this creating an early post and then editing in all the details so it shows up first? Just go with the conversation. Don't force it.


I just skip the first post now. I just watched the show, I don't need to read the script. 

Although, the few times in the past when I did read post #1, I kept hearing it in John Madden's voice. "Okay, so what we have here is a fourth down and just a few feet.... BOOM!" 

When the guy outside CTU was asking about fatalities, and was told something like "25 in Ops, another 35 in other areas..." Ann looked at me and added "and another 300 at the Elementary School downwind of CTU..." Pretty bad writing when Ann gets in a zinger.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I was eagerly awaiting this episode (as I always do). for some reason, this episode just didn't excite me as much as it should have. 

A few things:

I knew Jack was going to make it out alive. He is the main character. Why isn't HE running CTU? Well, because a) he's suppossed to be dead b) who would be the bad ass field ops person, and c) who would CTu employees have to convince them to disobey orders?

Seeing the trailer/preview for next week, we know that "several people" are okay.

Buchanon appears to no that something is up. Re: "Oh, you are on your way here?" It wasn't his fault that CTU was taken over, Lynn screwed that up. yes, they lost "40%" of their office staff, but their field teams are still intact from what I can guess. 

I FF'wd through the episode and went back to see if I really missed anything. Last night's episode could have been reduced to 30 minutes IMHO. 

The bar was set high with the 2 hour episodes week one and to a lesser extent, last week's 2 hours. 

Palmer was decisive and while he listened to his advisors, he did not blindly ACCEPT their recommendations.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

ParadiseDave said:


> I just skip the first post now. I just watched the show, I don't need to read the script.
> 
> Although, the few times in the past when I did read post #1, I kept hearing it in John Madden's voice. "Okay, so what we have here is a fourth down and just a few feet.... BOOM!"
> 
> When the guy outside CTU was asking about fatalities, and was told something like "25 in Ops, another 35 in other areas..." Ann looked at me and added "and another 300 at the Elementary School downwind of CTU..." Pretty bad writing when Ann gets in a zinger.


The school should have been closed at 7-8 Pm. Although the cleaning crew was probable there!!! (ex LAUSD employee, I know these things)


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> No, it was never addressed, and it's a darn good question.


Probable while someone was setting up a HARD PERIMETER


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I want to throw something at the TV everytime the "Pres" comes on.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

hefe said:


> Is _everyone _ from Season 1 that isn't named Jack or Kim dead now?


Mike Novick is still alive... He better watch his back.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

hefe said:


> What is this creating an early post and then editing in all the details so it shows up first? Just go with the conversation. Don't force it.


You just can't win with some folks...

Earlier in the season, JAP (Juxtapixel) had asked previously if there problems with someone, or someones, putting comments into the threads in multiple places as the show progressed... Basically adding comments as they watched. It seems JAP was concerned that the threads got too crazy and were too disjointed to follow.

While the masses (at least according to the poll) didn't have issues, I'm not stupid, and took the hint that some folks would prefer to not have to read through many different messages to get to the heart of the discussion, and admit that JAP and others had a point that comments like: "damn, wasn't expecting that" do lose their context if you haven't watched things at the same point that others have or don't want to elaborate a lot more as you go (possibly slipping up and putting in more spoilers than should be there, etc.)

If you don't want to read the post, don't read it. If you want to open the thread, then by all means do it. If you want to complain, find /dev/null and direct your complaints there.

Sheesh, every week there's a complaint about some spoiler that slips through, some way that someone is posting that doesn't meet with someone's approval, or something similar. It's just TV. Deal please (as in Deal with it, move on, have fun, lighten up, etc.)


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Curtis may be a cool dude.
> 
> He may be one bad mother shut your mouth.
> 
> But he's no Jack Bauer.


Curtis had to stop to sit down to pee on the way back.

Jack is still holding it......


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Jericho Dog said:


> Curtis had to stop to sit down to pee on the way back.
> 
> Jack is still holding it......


still Laughing Out Loud


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cheerdude said:


> Per the Fox website - Tony is dead ... http://www.fox.com/24/character/ta.htm


What the hell? Tony dying like that? Is he actually dead?


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> What makes you say this? Just because Jack Bauer is dead doesn't mean they couldn't bring in someone else? Chuck Norris, perhaps?


If Jack Bauer was a woman he would be Chuck Norris


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

DeDondeEs said:


> I don't get why the Hobbit and guard just stayed in that room after fixing the computer. They should have tried to make it to the door and get out, or Chloe could have instructed them to a vent/room that would have the clean air the soonest. The other thing that they could have done is find a bathroom and breathe through the sink. if you can clear the water out of the drain trap you can breathe air, sewer air, but clean air that contains oxygen none the less.


The following takes place in my living room between 9:00pm and 10:00pm.....
(Adjusted for Tivo time.....)

Wife: "Why didn't they get the [insert item that should be more accesible]??

Me: "It's a show..."

Wife: "Why didn't they use the [insert appropriate item]??

Me: "It's a show..."

Wife: "Why didn't they have [insert character who is doing something more important] do that??

Me: "It's a show..."

Wife: "Why didn't they [insert common sense solution that would've saved 30 minutes and several lives]??

Me: "It's a show..."

Wife: "ok, ok......."

.........

Wife: "How did the Hobbit get back in CTU?...."

Me: "Arrrrrggggh....."


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

LOL at Jericho Dog's great narrative. That is darned funny ^^


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If Duct Tape can be used to seal off the hatch Jack used to get into the level where he needed to be to try to get to the A/C system controls, one might think Duct Tape could be used over the "disintegrating" seals in the room where everyone is and then there'd be no need for 2 people to sacrifice themselves to get to the A/C controls.

And then there's the whole "nerve gas only kills you if you breathe it repeatedly" thing... like it'd never settle on any clothing where you might breathe it in after the "air is replaced". Or that it might not get into your lungs anyway since you haven't sealed off your nose.

Etc etc etc.

Same old crap.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i'm starting to think this is the last season of 24, as we know it. there is so much sensationalism going on, in my mind, it would be difficult to go much farther. so they are pulling out all the stops and i think by the end of the day, you'll know what i mean.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Among the dozens of implausible events in this episode, I'm not sure why I'm bothering to ask about this one, but how is it that Jack was able to breathe in that room with the taped up hatch? When he left the room he let nerve gas in, then he came back into the room, waited 20 seconds for the okay from Chloe, and then started breathing the air. What was so magical about that room?


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

As a contrast...I was actually much more disappointed in the way that Nina died in season 3 compared to Tony in season 5. With Nina, we saw it coming ever since the season one finale. But the way she died in season 3 was so contrived and anti-climatic. But maybe I'm alone in thinking that.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> Among the dozens of implausible events in this episode, I'm not sure why I'm bothering to ask about this one, but how is it that Jack was able to breathe in that room with the taped up hatch? When he left the room he let nerve gas in, then he came back into the room, waited 20 seconds for the okay from Chloe, and then started breathing the air. What was so magical about that room?


Somehow Chloe was able to flush the air in the room after getting Jack's signal. The 20 seconds was the time it took to completely flush the room and bring in fresh air....

It was in the traditional sense an airlock, similar to the type used on submarines, on the space station, etc.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bdowell said:


> If you don't want to read the post, don't read it. If you want to open the thread, then by all means do it. If you want to complain, find /dev/null and direct your complaints there.


Hey, I asked, you answered. That's fine.

But if you really want to expend that kind of effort, I'm sure the 24 Wiki episode summary would appreciate all the input. Seriously.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

painkiller said:


> Hey, they only have a freakin' week between episodes to come up with the next one .
> 
> Can't you feel the tension and aggravation the writers have to go through to pull all this together?
> 
> ...


What makes you think they can make a show like this in seven days? This show has the same production schedule as a show like Lost, they just build up a lot more episodes before they start to show them.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

dswallow said:


> If Duct Tape can be used to seal off the hatch Jack used to get into the level where he needed to be to try to get to the A/C system controls, one might think Duct Tape could be used over the "disintegrating" seals in the room where everyone is and then there'd be no need for 2 people to sacrifice themselves to get to the A/C controls.


Yeah, the first thing I started to blurt out was "Where's the duct tape?!"

Then my wife says, "You figure if it could EAT THROUGH a professional door-sealer, made for that purpose, that just MAYBE, it could eat through the duct tape also. Plus..., (wait for it......)

it's a show." 

Five minutes later, out comes the duct tape...

But it must have been special "CTU Air Stopper Tape" because it came off the roll WAY too easy and didn't make that "SLURP" sound.....


That ain't no duct tape, BOY!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

This season is getting so fantasmagorical that I wouldn't be suprised to find out that the group behind this all was the Germans.....

....* the German Aliens!!!*


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Malibyte said:


> It implies that Tony really has moved on...but if that's really the case, he really should have had a silent clock. Definite disrespect.


This whole "silent clock = respect" concept is entirely an invention of the fans.

The silent clock is a dramatic device to enhance the drama of the especially dramatic moment that immediately preceeded it, nothing more, nothing less.

Otherwise, there should have been a silent clock after Palmer got sniped. Who else is more worthy?


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

5thcrewman said:


> ....* the German Aliens!!!*


Exactly.

The ones who made that big, red Rambaldi ball in the sky that made Flight 816 go off-course and crash on that island......

Or maybe it was when they landed during that hurricane last year......
Hmmmmmm..........

The truth is out there...


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> This season is getting so fantasmagorical that I wouldn't be suprised to find out that the group behind this all was the Germans.....
> 
> ....* the German Aliens!!!*


Nah, you're thinking of Enterprise. I can see how you'd get the two shows mixed up though, what with Jack Bauer's use of the teleporter (which Curtis isn't privy to!!) and the rampant plot holes and whatnot...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> This whole "silent clock = respect" concept is entirely an invention of the fans.
> 
> The silent clock is a dramatic device to enhance the drama of the especially dramatic moment that immediately preceeded it, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Otherwise, there should have been a silent clock after Palmer got sniped. Who else is more worthy?


It's also used when they break for a commercial just after this occurs. With Palmer, they didn't. With Tony, they did. It certainly would have enhanced the drama.

Greg


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jericho Dog said:


> Yeah, the first thing I started to blurt out was "Where's the duct tape?!"
> 
> Then my wife says, "You figure if it could EAT THROUGH a professional door-sealer, made for that purpose, that just MAYBE, it could eat through the duct tape also. Plus..., (wait for it......)
> 
> ...


JD, I am laughing at your posts. Thank you! I am like your wife and was yelling at the tv for all the things they could do. 
When I saw the Duct tape Jack used, I wondered - a)why didn't he use it for the seams in the door and b)why not just duct tape your nose/mouth SHUT so that the gas won't come in....who really needs to breathe?


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

It really would have been more dramatic if Jack used the new Gorilla Duct Tape.

He'd never have re-opened that door!

And the SLURP sound - would-a been him!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey fellow Baltimoreon!!! (thats all...just an hello!)


----------



## boneill (Feb 7, 2004)

PacMan3000 said:


> Some people are saying they think Tony was taken out too quickly and that he didn't go out "right."
> 
> But Palmer was on the show for just as long, and his death was immensely quick, too. Although people were shocked, people here didn't seem disappointed.
> 
> What's the difference?


What?! I for one was very disappointed and I bet many others were. Palmer for President!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> No, it was never addressed, and it's a darn good question.


Maybe he snuck in the side unguarded door

Which, by the way, I guess that's how the terrorist got out?

Jack doesn't run ctu because he never would get out of the office.

Do you think there's any chance the terrorist will kidnap kim and use her against jack for when he inevitably catches up with him?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just LOVE this show. It's a comic-book come to life. I don't expect logic and reason, I just expect great entertainment.

I took a Film course once, and the instructor always started the first class with this speech:
"Movies (and you can insert TV series in here) are like a Roller Coaster. Either you get on board and ride along with the ups and downs, or you don't" In this case, I have been on board since season #1, and have been loving the ride.

Oh, and it doesn't hurt that Jack Bauer is one of the most manly men in all TV lore!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I just LOVE this show. It's a comic-book come to life. I don't expect logic and reason, I just expect great entertainment.


Half of me is insulted on behalf of comic books, a very fine medium indeed.

The other half agrees with you 100%.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Half of me is insulted on behalf of comic books, a very fine medium indeed.
> 
> The other half agrees with you 100%.


 Uh, isn't that like 150% or something?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Uh, isn't that like 150% or something?


You are being much to logical and reasonable - stop that!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Hey fellow Baltimoreon!!! (thats all...just an hello!)


I never got a hey when my location said Baltimore!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Half of me is insulted on behalf of comic books, a very fine medium indeed.
> 
> The other half agrees with you 100%.





5thcrewman said:


> Uh, isn't that like 150% or something?


No, 100% of half is 50%


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> , a very fine medium indeed.
> .


What about Patricia Arquette?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Why did Lynn go back into the room afterwards? That let twice as much nerve gas into the room.

I don't get how the area just above the duct tape had the gas dissipate when Jack returned.

Anyway, for some reason I enjoyed this episode more than I expected to.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey there, Betts4.

Right back atcha.

(I'm actually NNE of Baltimore - Harford County to be exact but that's as close as I care to admit to.)

And yup, I fell in luv with this show even though I haven't seen the first 3 seasons.

I've learned a long time ago to suspend logic and belief just to enjoy stuff like this.

For example, I barely remember Nixon in my younger years - but this doofus sure plays him well.


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

Favorite line of the night, when Kim said she didn't know where Chase was, Chloe perked up immediately, "I can find him if you want!"


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

BetterYeti said:


> Favorite line of the night, when Kim said she didn't know where Chase was, Chloe perked up immediately, "I can find him if you want!"


I agree, that line made me laugh more than anything else.
As soon as "Sour Puss" was back on track she's more than helpful...

Slow down there Chloe, let's not get all crazy.....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

painkiller said:


> For example, I barely remember Nixon in my younger years - but this doofus sure plays him well.


Good grief no, Nixon was smart.

Kinda psychotic, but smart.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Uh, isn't that like 150% or something?


No, no, no, you have it all wrong! 100% of 50% of his possible agreement agrees with you.

Greg


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Did anyone see the movie Firewall?

"Chloe" was in that movie as Ford's Admin Assistant.
She played almost the same character as 24, although not quite as "sour".

And her boss' name was JACK.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found the whole thing with the pysch-boyfriend to be totally stupid. Like Chloe is going to listen to his pyscho-babble over Jack, who's she secretly been in love with for years! 

I also thought Jack was going to choke the boyfriend the first time when he interrupted Jack trying to talk Chloe back into the game.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I also thought Jack was going to choke the boyfriend the first time when he interrupted Jack trying to talk Chloe back into the game.


I was hoping the same thing.


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I also thought Jack was going to choke the boyfriend the first time when he interrupted Jack trying to talk Chloe back into the game.


When he said, "I'm a psychotherapist!" I was put in mind of George Costanza: "I'm a marine biologist!"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I found the whole thing with the pysch-boyfriend to be totally stupid. Like Chloe is going to listen to his pyscho-babble over Jack, who's she secretly been in love with for years!
> 
> I also thought Jack was going to choke the boyfriend the first time when he interrupted Jack trying to talk Chloe back into the game.


I don't find it that unrealistic. A girl I dated once would always defeat herself mentally around Jack-like people (people who expect perfection and always apply pressure) but she was able to discuss things and handle things when there wasn't someone bearing down on her.

That said, the lines of dialogue in the episode were not convincing in portraying this.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

where's diane


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bdowell said:


> You just can't win with some folks...
> 
> Earlier in the season, JAP (Juxtapixel) had asked previously if there problems with someone, or someones, putting comments into the threads in multiple places as the show progressed... Basically adding comments as they watched. It seems JAP was concerned that the threads got too crazy and were too disjointed to follow.
> 
> ...


I think the point is that these threads are for discussing our thoughts about the episode, not for reliving the episode line for line, minute for minute with a running transcript. Just post your thoughts and don't worry if you're first or not. You don't get any bonus points for starting the thread and I can't imagine that anyone who actually watches the episode actually reads your initial posts anyway.

Back on topic, this was one of the worst eps ever as far as suspending your disbelief. It's already been mentioned that there's no way that sensors could report the level of deterioration in the seals, but what I thought was ridiculous was the idea that the seals deteriorate uniformly. I would think that if a corrosive agent were eating away at something and it was 90% gone, there would be areas where it was completely gone and areas where it's still got quite...

What's that you say? It's just a show?

Oh.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I think the point is that these threads are for discussing our thoughts about the episode, not for reliving the episode line for line, minute for minute with a running transcript. Just post your thoughts and don't worry if you're first or not. You don't get any bonus points for starting the thread and I can't imagine that anyone who actually watches the episode actually reads your initial posts anyway...


For the record, I totally agree. I don't usually say anything though as it's not that big of a deal, but I just don't see the reason to comment on a show while it's still playing. "I can't believe that just happened" "Is Jack going to hold his breath?" that just makes no sense to me. I totally disregard every post until I get to one that was obviously made after the show had aired in it's entirety.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Back on topic, this was one of the worst eps ever as far as suspending your disbelief. It's already been mentioned that there's no way that sensors could report the level of deterioration in the seals, but what I thought was ridiculous was the idea that the seals deteriorate uniformly. I would think that if a corrosive agent were eating away at something and it was 90% gone, there would be areas where it was completely gone and areas where it's still got quite...


and if the gas was corrosive enough to eat the seals, why wasn't eating the sensors?  Seriously, that thought did bug me though. They have a gas corrosive enough to eat through things, yet their entire computer network was up and running perfectly. They must've gotten some "hardened" servers...


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

pmyers said:


> For the record, I totally agree. I don't usually say anything though as it's not that big of a deal, but I just don't see the reason to comment on a show while it's still playing.


I agree too. I don't see the point but it's not a big deal if people want to do that, I just skip those posts.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I dont read anything until after I have seen the episode. I even stay around from Now Playing for a few hours before it airs just to avoid titles.

That way I wont be a complainer.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

painkiller said:


> (I'm actually NNE of Baltimore - Harford County to be exact but that's as close as I care to admit to.)


Well then I'd like to give you a shout out from a fellow Harford County resident. Small world!

As for the actual episode, I thought it was pretty good. I actually thought it would have been more fun for them to have been trapped in the room for a full episode or two, just for a change of pace. I'm so over Kim's boyfriend, and I hope that's all finished. I thought the death of Lynn and Red Shirt was a little intense and tough to watch. The death of Tony, well, damn, they really are taking everyone out this season. I feel bad for Tony, and mostly, I feel bad for Jack. How much more can he take before he cracks and curls up into a fetal position rocking in the corner?

Of course, he's Jack Bauer, the coolest person in the world, so he won't crack, but he was coming close as Tony was breathing his last.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

For the record I like the play by play rants. I like to read what other people are thinking as the show is playing. I wait until after the show to read the posts. Also, I don't mind the spoilers after all it is just a tv show. 

But the peson I miss is Michelle what a babe!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, Hey to both Nothru22 and Zevida, what fun it is to know there are TiVo neighbors around!

I watched this episode again tonight with my hubby and he was doing that fun thing of holding his breath when Jack and Lynn were. I was chuckling because I had to tell him, he wasn't running downstairs, around corners or worrying about deadly gas. 

Chloe's line to the doc, "whats with you and all the breathing?" was the best. It made me feel like she was back to herself again.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, it's a small world, Zevida.

And likely to get a whole lot smaller - at least because of the tech.

Despite the gaps in logic for this show I have to admit to be anticipating the next episode to see how Jack is going to hold up over this loss (Tony). Goodness knows if Kim is about to get caught in the city as it's lockeddown.

And considering everyone's take on what could be happening next - I think that's great - can't wait to see who's right.

Being a Trek fan from way back - I was surprised I didn't pickup on the Guard's attire when he bit the dust before the hobbit. Laughed my behind off when I read through this thread to see - the red shirt died, naturally.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Finally watched the ep. I think I'm the first to remark about the Prez' wife. I am getting worn out with plot devices to keep her relative or important to the storylines (her character seemingly inspired by a certain, current NY senator helping with the power moves of the Prez). I totally think she's a wasted character and a waste of the viewer's time (the Kim v2.0 or is it 3.0 already?), that could be used elsewhere, like perhaps with her assistant who I thought had better storylines, yet no longer important.

I knew after the ep started, somewhere, somehow, someone would be holding their breath for a few minutes and not get affected by the gas... ak 

And with all of Tony's past injuries, getting shot in the neck, getting shot in the head, something happening to his eye (please, help me with the list) over the years, to be finally get put down by himself is... weak and anticlimactic. I think he'll survive, somehow magically as EMP's arrive at the opening of next week's ep.

Yay, the wicked witch of Lynn is dead. Boo, Edgar is dead (who can Chloe kick around anymore? I loved her jabs at him, now we only get jabs at her). No way Soul Patch is dead. And no silent ticks. Looks like I'll be ready for answers in next ep!


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

One thing about this episode that was totally believable; the reason Chloe couldn't remote - access the computer that controlled the A/C was because of an up-grade that had been miss-filed. I laughed for 5 minutes over that.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Granny said:


> One thing about this episode that was totally believable; the reason Chloe couldn't remote - access the computer that controlled the A/C was because of an up-grade that had been miss-filed. I laughed for 5 minutes over that.


Yeah, that was classic!

In the accounting office here where I work, most policy changes are "communicated" by hearing someone else talk about over the cube wall.

Then you get that "Praire Dog Effect"......
:up:


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I don't get why the Hobbit and guard just stayed in that room after fixing the computer. They should have tried to make it to the door and get out, or Chloe could have instructed them to a vent/room that would have the clean air the soonest. The other thing that they could have done is find a bathroom and breathe through the sink. if you can clear the water out of the drain trap you can breathe air, sewer air, but clean air that contains oxygen none the less.


They never even asked Jack where the emergency supplies and oxygen masks were. I would have tried to make it to that room knowing I was probably dying anyway.



hefe said:


> Chloe can open and close and seal and clear rooms, but they can't unlock a few doors so the Hobbit and the Red Shirt can hold their breath and dash for an exit? Or let them run for the friggin' gas masks, they're already in a contaminated area.





Exactly.

I don't know why I love this show. As everyone has mentioned, the unbelievable factor has got to be the highest on television (except the Simpsons). And if that weren't enough, the dialogue is usually just as bad.

Here's my favorite from tonight:

VP: "What's the status at CTU"
Homeland Security Lady: "40% of CTU's personnel have been taken out"
VP: "You mean they're dead?"

No, you idiot, 40% of the staff was taken out for chinese food.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> Here's my favorite from tonight:
> 
> VP: "What's the status at CTU"
> Homeland Security Lady: "40% of CTU's personnel have been taken out"
> ...


Or 40% of the staff was incapacitated...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or 40% of the staff was incapacitated...


Yeah, there's nothing eye rolling about that line.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Here's my favorite from tonight:
> 
> VP: "What's the status at CTU"
> Homeland Security Lady: "40% of CTU's personnel have been taken out"
> ...


Speaking of that scene, for five seasons we've been hearing the people at CTU refer to "District" and "Division" as if there are other, more senior CTU offices in LA. People from those offices have been meddling in the CTU LA affairs since Day 1. Now, when personnel and leadership from those offices is sorely needed, they don't seem to exist and POTUS had to call in DHS personnel.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> No, you idiot, 40% of the staff was taken out for chinese food.


I'm actually crying from laughter at this!! 

But don't forget, the Chinese would want to know why Jack is still alive!


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Speaking of that scene, for five seasons we've been hearing the people at CTU refer to "District" and "Division" as if there are other, more senior CTU offices in LA. People from those offices have been meddling in the CTU LA affairs since Day 1. Now, when personnel and leadership from those offices is sorely needed, they don't seem to exist and POTUS had to call in DHS personnel.


Maybe they went "Hmm, everyone who goes over to CTU to save the day and make their career ends up a corpse. Time to use a sick day"

And, yeah, the Hobbit's death scene was a little OTT, but we could have used it in ROTK and made the move an hour shorter. I loved the series, but c'mon the thank you scenes were a little think...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Speaking of that scene, for five seasons we've been hearing the people at CTU refer to "District" and "Division" as if there are other, more senior CTU offices in LA. People from those offices have been meddling in the CTU LA affairs since Day 1. Now, when personnel and leadership from those offices is sorely needed, they don't seem to exist and POTUS had to call in DHS personnel.


Well, McGill did come from there, originally.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Well, McGill did come from there, originally.


That's what I'm talking about. When it's convenient for the writers, they have this unseen source of authority that makes the standard CTU agent quake in their shoes. But when CTU is under attack and in dire need of the authority and leadership from that unseen place, suddenly it doesn't exist.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

GerryGag said:


> the Chinese would want to know why Jack is still alive!


FINALLY! It took almost two seasons but there is now a SECOND Chinese Conspiracy Theorist!  Anyone else hiding out there???!???

I say bring em on, Jack can take em all out, just like he's taking out all the Germans, Russians and other general evildoers who came into his path.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or 40% of the staff was incapacitated...


With nerve gas you're either alive or dead. You don't get incapacitated.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Who's the new guy from homeland security that wants total control?


With the way he was so concenred about getting full control, I think he's a plant within the government working with the terrorists.

I'm glad someone else pointed out that there were no emergency gas masks spread throughout CTU. I could maybe forgive that if this was the first time CTU were ever dealing with terrorists, but at this point in the series, that's really stretching it.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Just looking for a shout out.

I guess I'll follow topic too.

I am usually a great suspender of belief but I could help think that holding your breath would never stop the gas from permeating the mucus mebranes inside the nostril. Jack never covered his nose. And even if he did, i say He's dead. 

Otherwise, love the show. This and Lost are the only shows I have to watch the same night. Well, Idol too but thats cuz the wife likes to go as live as possible with that.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

teknikel said:


> I am usually a great suspender of belief but I could help think that holding your breath would never stop the gas from permeating the mucus mebranes inside the nostril. Jack never covered his nose. And even if he did, i say He's dead.


Well sure, it could penetrate the mucus membranes, but I have two words for you:

Jack Bauer.

If Jack Bauer can be electrocuted to death at the top of the hour, be revived 5 minutes later and be running on foot, chasing terrorists, then he can survive holding his breath through nerve gas.

Greg


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> Well sure, it could penetrate the mucus membranes, but I have two words for you:
> 
> Jack Bauer.


That's *Mr.* Jack Bauer to you!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> That's *Mr.* Jack Bauer to you!


No, that's not right at all. That's three words.

Greg


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

I figure the way the Lynn got back in was through the same front door the terrorist used after spoofing him. After finishing up at the guard desk in the lobby, he took a left and walked down the wide, unobstructed hallway straight into the heart of CTU. WTF? There isn't even a door between the front lobby and the core of CTU?! The terrorist could've just walked into the lobby and thown the gas-spewing cansister down the hallway. He would've gotten a better success rate anyway.

And how does changing the photo and other ID info on the keycard change all that info on the servers, too? Oh, it didn't. The guard read the data off the keycard and it never compared that to the info on the servers. Sheesh.

Lastly, if it's so easy for any of the Chloe-types in CTU to hack and override all of the CTU's own systems, why don't those same patriotic hackers work to make CTU's systems more secure?

Man, it's so full of holes I can't help but yell at the TV, but it's a fun ride and the entertainment value is high enough for me to stick with it.


----------

